# Orange kist- Citrus Products Co. Canada



## Canadacan (Jan 29, 2017)

Orange kist was introduced to Canada in 1920, this is based on an ad from Winnipeg by E.L. Drewry Ltd. Interestingly is was sold in many places in Canada before a lot of places in the USA had it available. I am also going to feature a early company Orange Kist bottle that is also embossed Lemonella on one side, I took the liberty to pose my Kist label on the bottle because I believe 99% that it is correct, It gives us a rare look at an early label and bottle. I had no idea this bottle existed and assumed bottlers used their own bottles...that may have been partly correct as you will see in the posted advertisings, the bottles depicted are embossed E.L. Drewry...and the labels are marked with the bottler as well.


This ad features the first lable, I noticed it does not mention Lemon flavor. Another interesting fact is that Orange Kist was not listed in the Gazette until March 7, 1922.
Orange Kist- Drewry- The Winnipeg Tribune, 27 Apr 1920, Tue





And just over a month later the ads have Lemon-Kist shown.
The Winnipeg Tribune Saturday 5 June 1920




By this time in 1922 is looks as though Lemonella was introduced....and I'm not exactly sure what that was!..lol, I also do not know for how long the flavor was sold.
Drewry's- The Winnipeg Tribune- Monday 17July 1922




kist-Official Gazette of the United States Patent Office, 7 Mar 1922, Tue, Page 181


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 29, 2017)

Next the bottle and label!...I believe this to be the second generation label that was used up to 1927-28, it is possible there was a variation in between as label designs evolved fairly quick.




Here is the bottle without the label, the last two photos show the print at the heel 'CITRUS PRODUCTS OF CANADA' it's also marked 'MIN. 6 FL. OZS.'
No maker mark is visible. 









Of course I can't forget the other two labels from Citrus Products co.! Loko and Chocolate Soldier.
I do not know if they made a Canadian version of the CS label but I figured they just imported US labels at the time for that product.
These labels are from the Chippewa find last year.....I tell you I'd sure love to see a Lemonella label!


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 29, 2017)

I never could find the registration date for Citrus Products Co. Canada, but I do know that Kist Canada limited Stratford was incorporated on January 18, 1933. 
But under the old name the Art deco style bottle was born, they have the patent embossed FEB. 19, 1927....the first versions would have been the 6oz size.....and probably the tall 7oz was introduced in the early 1930's and at some point a 28oz was introduced. This style of bottle also has an ACL version in the centre logo, at least for the USA they do have them, I can't determine if Canada had them or not.
The art deco style was used up to 1939...with some obvious overlap as the old style was depleted and replaced with the new ACL.

A bottle made of orange slices!



The next generation of bottles spanned many years, the earliest ones have Reg. 1939 on the base.
The 30oz I have no year on it, the middle one is an 11oz size dated 1942 and the 10oz on the end is from 1954 and is the only ACL Kist bottle in this style that has the bottlers name on the back. This is pretty much where my bottles end for me as I have nothing from the 1960's generation, but I'm sure I'll add some at one point, would also love to get a couple of signs, cartons and other items.



Cross & Co. from Vancouver BC started distributing Kist around 1947...they were formerly the distributor for Whistle from very early on, about 1922 in fact, I do not know what prompted the company to make the change.


My lonely little Kist opener.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 29, 2017)

thanks for the post. interesting


----------



## RCO (Jan 29, 2017)

i haven't seen the citrus products of Canada embossed bottle with label before , it must be fairly uncommon , do you know if it was sold in Ontario or was it a western Canada product ? 

here is a picture of 4 of the kist bottles I have , found many more of the red label ones but there mostly ruined from being outdoors or in water for so long


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 29, 2017)

Those are all very cool. Some great history. I love those labels. I have 2 Kist bottles. 
the 1st is from Georgia and the 2nd I am not sure but I think it is from my home state Michigan. They are currently packed away in crates for my basement remodel.


----------



## RCO (Jan 29, 2017)

there is a listing in one of the books I have for a "citrus products of Canada ltd " in Stratford Ontario but only for 1930 , can't seem to find anything else by that name


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 29, 2017)

It was sold in Ontario as the Orange and Loko labels I have are marked Stratford.....the listing you found for Citrus Products Of Canada ltd would be correct for 1930.

That bottle I posted is pretty scarce..it is the first I had seen in 30 years of collecting, then last night after posting the bottle on Facebook my friend from Calgary posts another and says 'I think I have the sister' LOL!!!
That blew me away!....needless to say I think he realizes the significance of that bottle now, that's only the second bottle I've seen. As for these early labels I have seen no others and at this point consider them pretty darn scarce.

I will continue to search the archives in hope of uncovering more information.


----------



## Eric (Jan 29, 2017)

Love the paper label.. you need this to put all them in...


----------



## RCO (Jan 30, 2017)

was bored earlier so I was searching thru sold listings on ebay to see what I missed and found a few interesting bottles I hadn't seen before .

this one isn't a kist bottle but it sure looks like one , it appears to be the same bottle kist used and the same colour 
but its for a local bottler from Chatham/Essex in southern Ontario , I've never seen it before and though it was interesting 



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ACL-Soda-bot...685355?hash=item1ebf5ee1eb:g:V10AAOSwa~BYc-sv


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 30, 2017)

Yea I have seen them before....discussed them a few times on here, you sure you haven't seen it? I've posted this link several times on the forum before, scroll down to the Kist section.
http://www.ecbw.ca/tim_maitland_collection/


----------



## RCO (Jan 31, 2017)

no I don't recall seeing it before , its from Chatham Ontario and that is a long way south of where I live so I wouldn't come across bottles from that area or see them much in stores around here , according to the listing it sold for $50 so I'd suspect its fairly uncommon


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes they are tough to find, the bottles that interest me most though are the root beer and green label.


----------



## Canadacan (May 30, 2019)

It's been a while since I've had anything new to add and I almost forgot about these green Kist ginger ale's I picked up from a friend. I know there is also the one with 'Green Label' on it that one day might come my way, but for now I'm just happy to have some green!





And a few months back I managed to get two first generation Kist cans!..although they are not in top condition they display very well.
These came in flat tops originally, my examples are from the late 60's to very early 70's and have pull tops. Kist cans are very difficult to obtain in any condition.


----------



## RCO (May 30, 2019)

I'm not sure that I've ever found a Kist can in the wild here , lots of there bottles over the years but I would agree there cans aren't common


----------



## iggyworf (May 30, 2019)

Very nice 'green' Kist bottles!


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 11, 2019)

And I just acquired the 28oz embossed!...finally! It' a little rough on the top lip and has some case wear, could also use a good cleaning, but otherwise it pretty good.
It's made by Consumers Glass so I can't get a year from it, but I believe it's a bit later then my 6oz and 7oz because the font is all capitalized.




7oz-28oz-6oz....nice little group.


----------



## JKL (Jun 11, 2019)

That 28oz bottle is beautiful.
I've been keeping my eye open for one of those too.
Very nice find!


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 17, 2021)

Really enjoyed reading through this thread. Great info !
Here’s a Quebec version Kist bottle I have with the acl/deco design.


----------



## RCO (Feb 17, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Really enjoyed reading through this thread. Great info !
> Here’s a Quebec version Kist bottle I have with the acl/deco design.View attachment 219332




not sure I've seen that quebec kist version before 

did find a vintage Kist advertisement in the Barrie Newspaper though , for Orillia Kist Beverages and mentions a bottle cap contest , think it was from the early 60's , features the red and white acl bottle


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 17, 2021)

RCO said:


> not sure I've seen that quebec kist version before
> 
> did find a vintage Kist advertisement in the Barrie Newspaper though , for Orillia Kist Beverages and mentions a bottle cap contest , think it was from the early 60's , features the red and white acl bottle
> 
> View attachment 219336View attachment 219337


Those old contests were sure a great thrill as a kid...


----------



## RCO (Feb 17, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Those old contests were sure a great thrill as a kid...



I went back to see if there was more posted to that paper and ended up finding 12 more , some are as early as the late 40's , others are 50's or 60's era , most are marked as being from Orillia Kist Beverages , I'd assume these same ads were placed in other newspapers as well in places that sold Kist


----------



## RCO (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Donas12 (Feb 17, 2021)

RCO said:


> View attachment 219348View attachment 219349View attachment 219350View attachment 219351View attachment 219352View attachment 219353



Cool! What a great variety of advertisements. The “Luxury” party napkin promo is great.  Lots of competition, you needed an edge...


----------



## RCO (Feb 18, 2021)

found another Kist add , this one from 1938 , was in the Timmins paper , seems to advertise the introduction of Kist into that area , 

mentions a 12 oz bottle ? would it of been the embossed one at that time ? and 6 different flavours


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 18, 2021)

RCO said:


> found another Kist add , this one from 1938 , was in the Timmins paper , seems to advertise the introduction of Kist into that area ,
> 
> mentions a 12 oz bottle ? would it of been the embossed one at that time ? and 6 different flavours
> I don’t know that there was a 12 oz embossed. There was the 6 and 7 oz ones.
> ...


----------



## RCO (Feb 18, 2021)

not sure either its possible the local bottler was using something different , maybe not even an official kist bottle ? 

I don't think there is a 12 oz embossed bottle , the larger one is 7 oz


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 18, 2021)

RCO said:


> not sure either its possible the local bottler was using something different , maybe not even an official kist bottle ?
> 
> I don't think there is a 12 oz embossed bottle , the larger one is 7 oz


Maybe a paper label on a generic label...


----------



## RCO (Feb 23, 2021)

had also came across this Kist add for another contest , didn't come up in search results cause it has no bottler name on it .

its from 1951 and mentions prises such as a bicycle , radio , merchandise certificates and flying saucers


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 23, 2021)

RCO said:


> had also came across this Kist add for another contest , didn't come up in search results cause it has no bottler name on it .
> 
> its from 1951 and mentions prises such as a bicycle , radio , merchandise certificates and flying saucers
> 
> View attachment 219779


Some nice merch!


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 24, 2021)

RCO said:


> found another Kist add , this one from 1938 , was in the Timmins paper , seems to advertise the introduction of Kist into that area ,
> 
> mentions a 12 oz bottle ? would it of been the embossed one at that time ? and 6 different flavours


So it is possible they went with paper labels...never seen a 12oz.


----------

